# Dome light/Clamp lamp light for Exo Terra



## KurtH (Sep 24, 2010)

Hi all,

can someone recommend a dome light/clamp lamp for an Exo Terra?
Preferrably one that isn't going to cost a fortune replacing blown bulbs all the time and one that won't melt the mesh lid :gasp:

Thanks in advance

:2thumb:


----------



## Big_Rich (Aug 11, 2011)

KurtH said:


> Hi all,
> 
> can someone recommend a dome light/clamp lamp for an Exo Terra?
> Preferrably one that isn't going to cost a fortune replacing blown bulbs all the time and one that won't melt the mesh lid :gasp:
> ...


The exo terra domes are ok.


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

As long as there is a 5-6" gap between the lid and the bulb you should be fine, i use these myself and in the shop! - Exo Terra Glow Light Small - Light Fittings - Reptile Lighting - Blue Lizard Reptiles - Reptile Shop


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

As Cpt says above, make sure there is a gap: victory: Also, I get a lot of people saying the bulbs keep blowing, and when they bring it all in I find they are using a bulb that has a higher wattage than the dome recommends. 
If even when using correctly, the bulbs keep blowing, check all wiring first. Also, make sure that if it is an enclosure where you are spraying, that the water isn't hitting the bulb.
I also use loads of these in the shop without problems. I've even had them returned as faulty, I've changed the fuse for a new 3amp and they have worked perfectly: victory:


----------



## Big_Rich (Aug 11, 2011)

I had a lot of bulbs blow....but it turned out to be the exo terra bulbs that where crap, went through about 8 in 2 months.


----------



## KurtH (Sep 24, 2010)

Thanks for the info guys.
I'm just going to be putting a 40w night glo bulb in it for the duration of the night.
Therefore,would I need the Exo Terra Glow Light or should I use a different type of dome?
Thanks again: victory:


----------



## KurtH (Sep 24, 2010)

Big_Rich said:


> I had a lot of bulbs blow....but it turned out to be the exo terra bulbs that where crap, went through about 8 in 2 months.


What bulbs do you use now?


----------



## Big_Rich (Aug 11, 2011)

KurtH said:


> What bulbs do you use now?


Pro Rep spot lamps.

Obviously they still blow eventually but they do last a reasonable time, we had one go the other day but prior to that it lasted 10 months.


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

There was a problem with some Exo bulbs, but they should have been long gone by now. 
If it's just for night heating, what about a ceramic? They last a lot longer: victory:


----------



## KurtH (Sep 24, 2010)

andy007 said:


> There was a problem with some Exo bulbs, but they should have been long gone by now.
> If it's just for night heating, what about a ceramic? They last a lot longer: victory:


They're for Cresties,and as the little buggers dont do anything until lights out,i figured the blue moon glow bulb would be good for viewing too,that's all:2thumb:


----------



## Big_Rich (Aug 11, 2011)

KurtH said:


> They're for Cresties,and as the little buggers dont do anything until lights out,i figured the blue moon glow bulb would be good for viewing too,that's all:2thumb:


I cant comment on how long the moon glow bulbs last but they give of a really nice pinky/purple light.


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

KurtH said:


> They're for Cresties,and as the little buggers dont do anything until lights out,i figured the blue moon glow bulb would be good for viewing too,that's all:2thumb:


Ah, no probs: victory:


----------



## KurtH (Sep 24, 2010)

Big_Rich said:


> I cant comment on how long the moon glow bulbs last but they give of a really nice pinky/purple light.


That's what I thought,quite good to look at. Safer then using the red bulbs in the vivs and having everyone think my living room is a brothel:lol2:


----------



## Higgt4 (Apr 25, 2009)

KurtH said:


> Hi all,
> 
> can someone recommend a dome light/clamp lamp for an Exo Terra?
> Preferrably one that isn't going to cost a fortune replacing blown bulbs all the time and one that won't melt the mesh lid :gasp:
> ...


I have one of these (medium) if you're interested, perfect working order and cheaper than ebay -

http://www.exo-terra.com/download/high_res/products/images/PT2054_Glow_Light_Packaging.jpg


----------



## Big_Rich (Aug 11, 2011)

KurtH said:


> That's what I thought,quite good to look at. Safer then using the red bulbs in the vivs and having everyone think my living room is a brothel:lol2:


It would look like an uper class brothel with a pinky purple light:lol2:


----------



## KurtH (Sep 24, 2010)

Higgt4 said:


> I have one of these (medium) if you're interested, perfect working order and cheaper than ebay -
> 
> http://www.exo-terra.com/download/high_res/products/images/PT2054_Glow_Light_Packaging.jpg


Thanks mate,but I'm after 2 small domes!


----------



## Higgt4 (Apr 25, 2009)

no probs : victory:


----------



## KurtH (Sep 24, 2010)

Could these Exo Terra Glow Lights:-

http://www.surreypetsupplies.co.uk/exo-terra-glow-light-small-14cm.html


Be used with these bulbs:-

http://www.surreypetsupplies.co.uk/exo-terra-nightglo-moonlight-lamp-50w.html

And left on all night?

The reason I ask, is these glow lights appear to have their own form of night glow and I don't want the viv to be lit up!

Someone who uses them, please let me know as I need to order something to keep my Cresties warm at night, with the benefit of being able to view them

Thanks


----------



## Higgt4 (Apr 25, 2009)

the glow doesn't last very long, less than 20 mins in my experience atfer the light is turned off


----------



## KurtH (Sep 24, 2010)

Higgt4 said:


> the glow doesn't last very long, less than 20 mins in my experience atfer the light is turned off


I might get these then and just use with a 40w night bulb :2thumb:


----------



## justme821000 (Jan 24, 2012)

Please help. I arrived home today to find my exo terra glo lamp has melted the bulb fixture (also an exo terra 40 W) and the viv is freezing. This is the 2nd lamp that this has happened too, though the first was a few yr old so i put it down to that and i was told there used to be issues with melting, but not anymore. I cant get hold of exo terra and there are no pet shops near by either. Im reluctant to buy another now anyway.

Any alternatives????


----------



## KurtH (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm not sure how its melted, because isn't the light fitting ceramic?


----------



## justme821000 (Jan 24, 2012)

Well thats the problem! It is porclain to stop melting but iv had 2 and both have melted the bulbs! Exo Terra were a waste of time. They suggested i try to fit a new bulb in the lamp! result = electric shock!
Then they said that cus the product is made in China they can not be held responsible for faulty products!
Then they said i should call Canada (from UK) cus they wernt sure why i was complaining!

Nut jobs. They also added that if my dragon died it would be an unfortunate accident but one they are not responsible for. Exo Terra are useless in my opinion.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

The main issues are both electronic and manufacture.

Any lamp has to have a solid connection to allow a good passageway of current from source to lamp.

E27 is a screw based fitting which is secure, but the terminals have to make a good contact to ensure good delivery of current.

So depending on the quality of the ceramic fitting and the electrode you will either have a good experience or a bad one. 

Using unstable tech like tungsten lamps does not help. Tungsten does not like being dimmed especially which is one reason these lamps fail so quickly when used through a stat. If the connection is unstable so will the voltage available to the lamp. This will cause the filament to be changing temperature maybe many times a minute. This puts a strain on the
design of the lamp and they fail.

If you want to prolong the life of a lamp try to choose halogen. These lamps do not rely on fragile tungsten to fire and because of this they last longer, they also emit much more heat for less wattage consumed. In short a 50w Arcadia halogen will deliver more heat than a 100w tungsten lamp and last 6-12 months. They also reach the target temp quicker, so on for less time. This can save you a frightening amount of money over a year or two. Not much I can do to help regarding moonglo type lighting we don't make any currently. 

The melting thing is scary and I assure all if that happened to an Arcadia product it would have been replaced no quibble personally be me!

Unfortunatly the cheaper things are in my experience the more engineering has been removed from the design. It is always worth paying a pound or two more for a product that will last a lifetime. This applies to all things not just pet goods.


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

> Then they said that cus the product is made in China they can not be held responsible for faulty products!


oh dear.....:bash:, If they are putting them onto the UK market they are very much responsible for their products.

What actually melted? the holder, the glass bulb, the metal cap?? would love to see a picture?

Weve seen problems with exo terra ceramic heat emitters melting, which is funny because as far as im aware ceramic doesnt melt so i can only assume their ceramic heat emitters are made from something else?

if you can, post a picture up please,


----------



## justme821000 (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanx for the advice guys. Its all of the metal screw cap of the bulb which has literally melted into the lamp!

Exo are now trying to say there is not enough ventilation which again is crap. The lamp was hanging from the roof, and actually it cost £26! There were loads of cheaper ones i almost wish i bought them! 

Iv now got to send it away to "Prove" its melted and no doubt once they have it they will make up some excuse blaming it on me or the shop and il be left without the product and quite a bit out of pocket. They say there has never been a melted one ever, yet i have spoken to 2 retailers who admitted there have been rare cases, but it has happened. Cant be that rare iv had 2 in 3 years melt


----------



## KurtH (Sep 24, 2010)

I opened 2 brand new Exo glo lights yesterday,and I had to wiggle the wire inside or the bulb wouldnt work.
But my other 4 seem to be ok.
I guess its like most things and there's always going to be a few dodgy ones amongst the good ones!


----------

